# Hilton's Chips For FLW/SKA Nationals



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

<SPAN class=postbody>Howdy, 
I'm happy to announce that Hilton's has signed an Agreement today with John Brummerhop of Angler-Products.com to provide the highest quality chips for most chart plotters. We have had numerous requests to provide this, so we are in the process of producing them just in time for the SKA Nationals, and will have them available inside of 2 weeks! 

<SPAN class=postbody>I will post up when available, or you can check our sites; www.HiltonsOffshore.com or www.Angler-Products.com. 

Hilton's Chips for the corresponding chart "Louisiana Delta to Destin" will have an introductory cost of $225.00 and contain over 1,000 waypoints - rigs, wrecks, rocks, reefs, live bottom, etc. This will be our first region to be made available, with plans to produce chips for all areas from the Texas/Mexico border to Canada coming soon. 

We will have a large presence at the SKA Nationals, with our "Biloxi Bounty", so you can purchase them there as well. 

All the best, 
Tom Hilton<SPAN class=gensmall>


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds great!!!!!!! I love my Hiltons Charts!!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Tom,

It's great to have you on the forum. Thanks.


----------



## CaptJohn (Nov 6, 2007)

As Tom mentioned in an earlier post, I've teamed up with Hilton's Offshore to help them convert their terrific offshore fishing locations into files that can quickly load to a boat's GPS Chartplotter. I have been doing this for a little over 3 years now and in that time have had to become an expert in GPS Chartplotters so I could help others learn how to load and use these files.



As a result I have become a featured speaker to many CCA and other fishing groups all over the state of Texas on how to boat and fish smarter using your GPS.



Tom asked and I agreed to hold a similar clinic in Biloxi on the days leading up to the SKA National tournament. (Week of November 13 - 18th) Stop by the Hilton booth in Gorenflo's at Point Cadet Marina and get a schedule or to simply ask a question. I'll be glad to help. You are also welcome to ask before hand by sending your questions to: [email protected].



Tight lines,



Capt John C. Brummerhop

www.Angler-Products.com

__________________


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum John! Glad to have you onboard. I'll stop by and say hi in Biloxi.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

Looking at yours and Tom's site, it doesn't appear that the chip is ready for purchase online yet. We're a week away from heading over to Biloxi and I would much prefer to have some time to look something like this over before relying on it 100% in a National Finals competition.

Is there are preview or tutorialavailable anywhere like there is on Tom's site now? I already have an account with him and a subscription to a couple of zones and have been using it for a couple of years.

Thanks and I look forward to meeting you in Biloxi.


----------

